# What do you like and don't like about the UK?



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

can you tell me, whats good and bad about Britain,
for those who lived or moved there


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

lots of lookin, but no one answering


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

it depends where you live in uk! all towns citys and villages are different!! some areas high crime rate! some areas low crome rate! some areas have many things to do! some dont!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Why are you asking?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm from the south of England and now live in Spain. I didnt like the UK cos it was overcrowded, too many cars, too many people, too many people sponging off the state, too many buildings, few open spaces, nanny state, grey weather, grey people and grey buildings, too much PCness....... I cant think of anything particularly good about it, apart from the road markings, they seem to be very clear and easy to see, especially at night!?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Likes and dislikes for any country depend alot on where you are coming from and what your situation is. I know I loved living in the UK when I was there, in large part because I had a super job and worked with a really great bunch of people at the time. I also made out like a bandit, because I had an expat package that was excellent - and also kept me out of most of the political/tax issues that seem to annoy most folks there these days.

The weather is probably one of the big minuses - lots of rain and clouds, though I'm told London gets more total days of sun in a year than Paris does.

Another factor is probably that I grew up in New England, where the culture is similar in many ways to that of "Old England" - so it wasn't much of a culture shock.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

i've been to New England, MA, Cape Cod, if its like that, I'd love it!
Ppl were great there


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

jlms said:


> Why are you asking?


im lookin for a perfect country 
and ive never been there.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

subhuman said:


> im lookin for a perfect country
> and ive never been there.


I dont think there is one !!!  Countries are like people .... even the best ones have some flaws ..... but it might be nice travelling around the World just trying to find one.

Sue lane:


----------



## US to Maidenhead (Oct 9, 2009)

*"I had an expat package that was excellent"*

Bevdeforges, can you elaborate on this quote a little more? I am starting to negotiate the specifics of my relocation package and any advice would help.....especially in the tax arena.

Thanks!


----------



## Tøm (Oct 12, 2009)

Bad:
- horrible weather most of the year
- horrible weather = miserable people
- work before play, always
- Knife crime and gang culture influenced by America is pretty much everywhere in the UK

Good:
- Lots of history
- Quite a few nice areas to live (that come at a price)


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

Tøm said:


> Bad:
> - horrible weather most of the year
> - horrible weather = miserable people
> - work before play, always
> ...



i see ur in australia, so how do you like it there?


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm from the south of England and now live in Spain. I didnt like the UK cos it was overcrowded, too many cars, too many people, too many people sponging off the state, too many buildings, few open spaces, nanny state, grey weather, grey people and grey buildings, too much PCness....... I cant think of anything particularly good about it, apart from the road markings, they seem to be very clear and easy to see, especially at night!?!
> 
> Jo xxx


Couldn't agree with you more about England. Just curious though; how is the situation in Spain? the PC and nanny state similar? I'm hoping not.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

US to Maidenhead said:


> Bevdeforges, can you elaborate on this quote a little more? I am starting to negotiate the specifics of my relocation package and any advice would help.....especially in the tax arena.
> 
> Thanks!


Depending on the size of the company you work for, there may be a standard expat package already in place and the negotiations will be minimal. However, there is a big difference between an "expat package" and a "relocation package."

An expat package is normally part of a "temporary" transfer - anything from a few months to a limit of about 5 years - and is based on the idea that you will be returning to your home country and the same employer at the end of the expat assignment.

A relocation package is a one-way transfer designed to get you on site at the new job, settle you in, and then you're on your own.

Tax benefits are more likely with an expat package, and may include "tax equalization" which reimburses you for any additional taxes you have to pay due to expat benefits (i.e. housing, a car, tax assistance, etc.). They may also arrange to do both your local and US taxes (in the case of a US citizen transferred abroad). 

On a relocation package, you might ask for tax assistance your first year, but it's normally assumed you will figure out on your own how to handle your taxes - both local and US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

A90 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more about England. Just curious though; how is the situation in Spain? the PC and nanny state similar? I'm hoping not.


Not a pc and nanny state  but difficult in other ways! the Spanish love their paperwork and rubber stamps so anything you need to register or access is a looooooooooooong drawn out process and mighty frustrating!!!!!! WE obviously have great weather through the summer, but be under no illusion - Spain is COLD in winter and wet wet wet! and I live on the costa del sol!! At the moment its probably more difficult here in a lot of ways than it is in the UK given that unemployment is running at just under 20% eeek!!!!

But I love it here and wouldnt go back to the UK :ranger:


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't like the weather, some people look very happy while some feels that the world is not fun. Like the many road signs as well but the roads are smaller, I wonder how the big cars users scheme through when paasing another big car. organised transport system, constant electric power but U have got to watch ur usage. You pay for everything and watch your back so that you don't commit a crime even when you didn't know that it is a crime, you will have to answer a lot of questions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Not a pc and nanny state  but difficult in other ways! the Spanish love their paperwork and rubber stamps so anything you need to register or access is a looooooooooooong drawn out process and mighty frustrating!!!!!! WE obviously have great weather through the summer, but be under no illusion - Spain is COLD in winter and wet wet wet! and I live on the costa del sol!! At the moment its probably more difficult here in a lot of ways than it is in the UK given that unemployment is running at just under 20% eeek!!!!
> 
> But I love it here and wouldnt go back to the UK :ranger:



You took the words right out of my mouth Sue!! 

Spain hasnt yet got seriously into political correctness or the nanny state altho I suspect its heading that way and there are signs of feeble efforts being made, altho I get the feeling the Spanish people are a lot more rebellious and headstrong than the down trodden british and wont accept it easily!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Malcome (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom, you said it all. After all the teachings from foundation to high school about being sociable. 90% of people you see looks miserable and not friendly at all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Malcome said:


> Tom, you said it all. After all the teachings from foundation to high school about being sociable. 90% of people you see looks miserable and not friendly at all.


Although I dont know for sure cos I live in Spain now (altho sometimes distance enables you to see things as they are), the British people are very down trodden and "beaten" Their spark has gone. It seems to me that brits are known for their ability to moan and be miserable. The weather there doesnt help!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth Sue!!
> 
> Spain hasnt yet got seriously into political correctness or the nanny state altho I suspect its heading that way and there are signs of feeble efforts being made, altho
> 
> ...


I do think this is partly a historic issue rather than a countries personality trait though .... there a still a couple of generations of Spanish who lived under Franco after the civil war and the "release" for a lot of people after he died is still being felt ..... and acted out! the Brits have never had to suffer under a dictatorship for years like they did here (thank god!!) .... so the general Spanish population do have a lot more rebellion in them when being told what to do!!!

Sue x :ranger:


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth Sue!!
> 
> Spain hasnt yet got seriously into political correctness or the nanny state altho I suspect its heading that way and there are signs of feeble efforts being made, altho I get the feeling the Spanish people are a lot more rebellious and headstrong than the down trodden british and wont accept it easily!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats very nice to hear. Just one more quick question about Spain compared to England; are the Muslims in Spain as radical and vocal as the ones in England? (I am heading to my university's campus in Madrid next semester so I am trying to find out some info.)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

A90 said:


> Thats very nice to hear. Just one more quick question about Spain compared to England; are the Muslims in Spain as radical and vocal as the ones in England? (I am heading to my university's campus in Madrid next semester so I am trying to find out some info.)


A bit of a generalisation dont you think ??? I dont know that muslims in the UK are "vocal and radical" .... and I have to say the same about muslims in Spain .... Spain is a mix of races and religions and in my own experience its a pretty tolerant and open society.

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A90 said:


> Thats very nice to hear. Just one more quick question about Spain compared to England; are the Muslims in Spain as radical and vocal as the ones in England? (I am heading to my university's campus in Madrid next semester so I am trying to find out some info.)


Are you judging the Muslims in England by what you see on the BBC news??? The reality is that Muslims are just one of the various religious groups who live there. They're no more radical or vocal than any other group! Its the same in Spain as far as I can tell

Jo xxx


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

I would tend to think all religious groups have radicals and non-radicals in every country where they are represented. I expect the Muslims ask similar questions about radical Christians, if they are moving to places in Europe or the US!


Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Other than jojo's list - which pretty much sums up my memories of 'home' - I don't like the aggressive, look after number one, materialistic, selfish culture that was inherited from the US and added to, Maggie Thatcher style, in the 80s. Today we are left with villages that are not true communities in the rural style to be found in the likes of France, having few or no amenities. Compare two villages of similar size in the UK and France - say my local village, Malaucène, with a population of 2,500 - and you would be hard pressed to find an equivalent British community with 3 bakers, a butcher, DIY shop, florists, greengrocers, numerous cafés and restaurants, two banks, a post office, pharmacy, small supermarket, several doctor's surgeries, a physio and nurses practice, 2 dentists, ......... I could go on for at least a few more lines ....... two hairdressers, art gallery ....etc .. and it's not even a particularly touristy place.

Plus in the UK family life doesn't seem to hold the same importance as it once did, another legacy of the new materialist everyone for him/herself approach. There's not the same respect for one's elders that you still find in France (though even there it's on the decline), or indeed in another country where I've spent a few years recently, Thailand.

I'm actually thinking of making a trip back to the UK for the first time in many years, so perhaps I'm mistaken and things have improved! Somehow I doubt it, though I hope I shall be pleasantly surprised 
_
Oh and a quick edit, I forgot something I like about the place. The Yorkshire Dales, and Theakstons Best Bitter _


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm from the south of England and now live in Spain. I didnt like the UK cos it was overcrowded, too many cars, too many people, too many people sponging off the state, too many buildings, few open spaces, nanny state, grey weather, grey people and grey buildings, too much PCness....... I cant think of anything particularly good about it, apart from the road markings, they seem to be very clear and easy to see, especially at night!?!
> 
> Jo xxx


 
ound:Hahaha,:bounce:
Hadn't seen this thread before
Love the bit about road markings Jo and absolutely :nod: agree with you. The road markings are great and it's something that Spain really loses points on, but is there anything else great about the UK??
Bad tempered, selfish people for the most part. Dismal weather, no respect for anybody, children of 8 wearing "sexy " tops and high heels, poverty and scrimping and saving just to get by, tackiness and dinginess everywhere. It's expensive to do everything,  even to park your car...I could go on, but suffice to say I'm happy where I am and of course it's got it's fair share of faults too.

Good things about UK...
The beer, fish and chips, fresh cream cakes, and there are some really pretty places - to visit, not to stay


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

i live in japan now. come and live here its 200 times worse than the uk.
the whole population of japan is selfish and bad tempered,they only care about themselfs..... i am moving back to the uk in 3 weeks time..... 





Pesky Wesky said:


> ound:Hahaha,:bounce:
> Hadn't seen this thread before
> Love the bit about road markings Jo and absolutely :nod: agree with you. The road markings are great and it's something that Spain really loses points on, but is there anything else great about the UK??
> Bad tempered, selfish people for the most part. Dismal weather, no respect for anybody, children of 8 wearing "sexy " tops and high heels, poverty and scrimping and saving just to get by, tackiness and dinginess everywhere. It's expensive to do everything,  even to park your car...I could go on, but suffice to say I'm happy where I am and of course it's got it's fair share of faults too.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> i live in japan now. come and live here its 200 times worse than the uk.
> the whole population of japan is selfish and bad tempered,they only care about themselfs..... i am moving back to the uk in 3 weeks time.....


 
Really??!!
Poor you!
Hope you like living in the UK again


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we were going to go to australia, we were going to get our visa around about this time until they decided to change priority processing from 23rd of september,

we will probably have to wait now until after 2012!! if ever... 

we are going to live in area i havent lived before in the uk,,,i dont want to go back to places i have previously lived !






Pesky Wesky said:


> Really??!!
> Poor you!
> Hope you like living in the UK again


----------



## Priceygirl1 (Mar 15, 2009)

The weather in the UK is yuck so if you like seeing the sun, I would advise you DON'T move here. Saying that, dull weather seems to dull the people as I have found Britian's people to be alot "gloomier" then in the states. Maybe it's from hundreds of years of being repressed with taxes, taxes and more taxes. Oh, and if you want to watch TV, be prepared to pay for the priviledge as you will need to pay a TV tax too. 
The only benefit I can think of is having more holiday time off of work and some of the scenery in Wales and Scotland is breathtaking


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

The things i like and miss about the UK are the traditional pubs. There was nothing better than a drive through the English country side on a warm sunny day and stopping off at an old pub for lunch in a quaint village. Also i love the London vibe and the sense of humour of the people. Cheap air flights into the rest of Europe was another plus.

The worst thing about the UK was the Grey miserable weather, drinking culture and coronation street.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Before moving to a Greek island I lived in the Highlands of Scotland. Both places have many good things in common - a relaxed pace of life, a lack of crime, and strong cultures, including rich musical and artistic heritages.

When I return to Scotland I find a cool, clean, green place where the people are polite and friendly, respectful of other people regardless of colour and creed, and have a real community spirit.

Things work properly most of the time, the health and education systems are very good, there is a lot less red tape and bureacracy, and no obvious corruption and bribery.

The Brits have a deserved reputation as pet lovers. I thnk the way a society treats dumb animals tells you a lot.

The bad things about Scotland - the weather of course, the dark dark winter days from being so far north (but oh I miss the everlasting summer days), the lack of work opportunities in many areas, and the midges!


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

*Likes & Dislikes about the UK*

There is no perfect country, of course. 

Likes: Food, beer, history, countryside, beaches, healthcare, most people.

English food is not bland, and the beer is not flat and warm. There is a diversity of cuisines, including traditional regional dishes, and those bought in and adapted by immigrants, such as Chinese, Indian, Turkish, Greek, Thai, Italian, French and so on. 

There are over 700 breweries in the UK, producing all different styles of beer from Lagers to Stouts. Many of these beers are brewed to be served at a temperature of around 52F (11C), and not just above freezing point. where they would lose much flavor and character.

There is much history to be seen, explored and discovered in the UK. It's been said that one of the differences between the UK and the US, is that in the UK a hundred miles is a long way; in the US a hundred years is a long time.

Touring in the countryside, whether it's walking or driving or even on a bus or train, is usually a real pleasure, and there's little better than spending a quintessential English summers day rambling along footpaths.

There are some great beaches, even though the water isn't too warm, even in summer, Many have blue flags denoted a good standard of water cleanliness.

The National Health Service isn't faultless, but by and large, it serves the citizens and residents of the UK well, and although many folks complain about it, it's a bit like a bus service - you don't realize how much you wished it were there, when you move elsewhere, and it isn't.

Sometimes the UK has a reputation for being unfriendly. It's not true. You find people of all social levels everywhere of course. The British in general (dangerous thing, generalization), are perhaps a little more reserved that some other nations, which leads some to think they're unfriendly. However, once you've made friends with a Briton, they're frequently some of the warmest people around.

Dislikes: Too much red tape/bureaucracy, not enough local democracy, weather.

There is way too much 'big brother' and 'nanny state' mentality. Too much money is wasted on unnecessary bureaucracy. There are more people working in the Department for Transport alone these days, than were in the whole of the British Government in the 1930's when Britain ruled over a quarter of the globe.

There's not enough local democracy. Too much money goes to central government, a percentage of which filters back, depending on the policies of the party in power at the time. People should have more of a vote in how money that they contribute in local taxes is spent. That just doesn't happen in the UK.

The weather. Not much anyone can do about that. Which is probably a good thing. The first country to be able to control the weather will have a weapon infinitely more powerful than any nuclear arsenal. London and the south east gets about 25 inches a year; the Welsh mountains and Scottish Highlands over four times that amount. There are lots of gray days certainly, but generally speaking, not as much rain as some people might think.

Why didn't I mention taxes more?

Well, income tax is comparable to most other countries. Corporation tax, if you're setting up your own business is lower than some, including the US. If you win the UK lottery you get to keep it all, tax free. The tax on fuel might be high, but if you compare that to the much lower levels of fuel tax in say the US, but then factor in high health care premiums, I would argue that you're financially often better off with the UK system. There is no free lunch anywhere.


----------



## pattiz (Nov 25, 2009)

I am new to the forum and was thinking of moving to the Uk near Surrey. But all the negative things I am hearing about selfish, gloomy people is making me reconsider. I am trying to get out of the US- this doesn't feel like home to me, even though I was born here. I am on the same boat as A90- I am looking for the perfect (nearly) country.
Other than English I only know a little French. This is what is limiting my considerations. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## pattiz (Nov 25, 2009)

I meant Subhuman not A90 - sorry


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

pattiz said:


> I am new to the forum and was thinking of moving to the Uk near Surrey. But all the negative things I am hearing about selfish, gloomy people is making me reconsider. I am trying to get out of the US- this doesn't feel like home to me, even though I was born here. I am on the same boat as A90- I am looking for the perfect (nearly) country.
> Other than English I only know a little French. This is what is limiting my considerations. Any thoughts on that?


I was talking to a friend of mine in Kent this morning, and mentioned that I was thinking of returning to the UK at some point in the future.

His response was "Why the hell do you want to come back here?"

He's of the opinion that I spend the majority of my life on sun-drenched Carolinian beaches, partying and/or lazing about. He's also seemingly convinved that I'm rolling in money "minted" as he says.

Of course, it's simply not true. Like many others my business took a good hit in this economy, and it's not all roses in the garden. That goes wherever you live.

Financially, I'm not really any better off than I was in the UK. Of course one can look at a number of factors, but simply comparing the exchange rate and what I make a year here to what I would make in the UK isn't anywhere near the whole, or correct story.

Anyway, I digress.

The point I am making here, is that if you listen to many Britons, they'll tell you that the country is going to the dogs. I've heard this all my life.

Similarly, many Americans, regardless of who is in the White House, feel the same way.

(My theory is that basically the politicians the world over screw everything up in most every country, and they all need dumping on a remote Pacific atoll).

Britons can tend to be more reserved than Americans who can tend to be 'in your face' in comparison, but this is an awful generalization. There are many friendly warm English people in Surrey, and the rest of England, and there are some surly miserable sods too.

It's the same in the US of course. I live in what is supposedly one of the friendliest cities in the US, and by and large most people are, but every so often you'll come across a doom and gloom merchant, just like their English counterparts.

It really depends on your own outlook, and attitude I think. 

When in Rome, do as the Romans do, is something I've always done here. 

The grass is always greener on the other side, until you get there of course. 

There are things here in the US, that I think are done way better than in the UK, and there are also things that, in my view, the US makes a pigs ear of, in comparison to the UK. 

I usually keep my opinions to my self unless asked though. Comparing one's new country to one's old country in an unfavorable light isn't a good way to foster new friendships of course. 

If you're open to some change, and a challenge, then I think you'll be fine in the UK, but as I reminded my American wife when she was in the UK for some years, it is the UK, and not the US, so some things are going to be different. 

Different is the keyword here, I believe. It's not so much a right or wrong way of doing something, it's just different, a bit like which side of the road one drives on.

I hope my meandering words help a little! :confused2:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pattiz said:


> I am new to the forum and was thinking of moving to the Uk near Surrey. But all the negative things I am hearing about selfish, gloomy people is making me reconsider. I am trying to get out of the US- this doesn't feel like home to me, even though I was born here. I am on the same boat as A90- I am looking for the perfect (nearly) country.
> Other than English I only know a little French. This is what is limiting my considerations. Any thoughts on that?


It's terribly difficult for US citizens to relocate to Europe, whether UK or France, without a EU passport or marriage to a EU national. You can only come over for 6 months (UK) or 3 months (France and the rest of Schengen states) as a visitor/tourist, and no work is allowed. Work visa is just not available to non-EU nationals unless they are very highly skilled or in a shortage occupation, but even then, there are limited openings because of recession. I don't know how old you are, but even the old standby - working holiday visa - is only available for Ireland, as that's the only European country with which US has reciprocal agreement. Many come over to learn a language and it's an excellent idea, but fees are high and spare-time work, where permitted, isn't easy to come by.


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

Priceygirl1 said:


> The weather in the UK is yuck so if you like seeing the sun, I would advise you DON'T move here. Saying that, dull weather seems to dull the people as I have found Britian's people to be alot "gloomier" then in the states. Maybe it's from hundreds of years of being repressed with taxes, taxes and more taxes. Oh, and if you want to watch TV, be prepared to pay for the priviledge as you will need to pay a TV tax too.
> The only benefit I can think of is having more holiday time off of work and some of the scenery in Wales and Scotland is breathtaking


I doubt if it's down to taxes. The UK tax system is better than alot of European countries. If you're looking for a country with an oppressive tax system then come here to Italy. There are even companies that specialise in registering mainland European companies into the UK tax sysytem. 
My own view is that many people are gloomy because they are dissatisfied with their jobs especially in performance related jobs which puts them under alot of pressure for little money, rising utility prices and other priority bills and of course grey skies don't help much.


----------



## byebye-uk (Nov 16, 2009)

Dislikes

1.Quite a few places are very insular almost racist to anyone not English and white.
2.Our Government and most of the opposition parties.
reasons: soft on crime and criminals, nanny state, paperwork paperwork paperwork. PC nonsense which result in the country losing its identity and traditions.
3. Gang Culture
4. Drink Culture
5. The education system is dumbing down very quickly producing more and more moron kids. (fashionable to be stupid)
6. Traffic
7. Always copying/following USA trends and practises.
8. The propaganda and promotion of FEAR by government and the media
9. Policies and taxes taking more and more money off the working person.
10. The do as i say not as i do attitude.
11. A lack of investment in anything worth investing in
12. The country is stagnant ( a polish friend of mine told me of when he came to England 15 years ago and how he loved it then and when he came back 2 years ago how nothing had changed at all)
13. The lazy and bone idle are rewarded and the hard worker has the piss taken out of them.
14. Materialism is beyond a joke
15. THE WEATHER (i actually like it though but most don't)
16. The amount of moaners in this country

Likes

1. The Airports and Ports out of the country 
2. British ingenuity under extreme circumstances
3. The Lake district and the people are friendly in that area too
4. Our sense of humour
5. The fact i don't have to learn another language
6. Our History and creativity through the ages.
7. The English eccentrics 
8. Public transport (never on time but very frequent)


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Britan is nice...people are different each region: scots, english and welsh, 3 nations in one.I think its awesome but they dont see it that way.


----------



## muyuu (Nov 30, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm from the south of England and now live in Spain. I didnt like the UK cos it was overcrowded, too many cars, too many people, too many people sponging off the state, too many buildings, few open spaces, nanny state, grey weather, grey people and grey buildings, too much PCness....... I cant think of anything particularly good about it, apart from the road markings, they seem to be very clear and easy to see, especially at night!?!
> 
> Jo xxx


I can think of something else. Girls are courageous and wear mini-skirts in december 

I always get a lot of harassment from British blokes here who swear Spanish "birds" are so much better... but there it goes.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

muyuu said:


> I can think of something else. Girls are courageous and wear mini-skirts in december
> 
> I always get a lot of harassment from British blokes here who swear Spanish "birds" are so much better... but there it goes.


It wouldnt be courageuous, it would be mad LOL!!! I certainly didnt and I know my two daughters and their mates dont - its far too cold for mini skirts. You may see them on a Saturday night wearing them when they go clubbing and are flitting between one club or bar to another but thats about it!!

Mini skirts come out when the sun does - which it doesnt in the UK very often. However, in Spain...........!!??

Jo xxxx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

There is quite a few that springs to mind but I will state the most obvious ones. OK here it goes. 

Weather - is a major problem even though its not our fault this is not a good thing for me. Hardly no sunshine and if we ever do get warm/hot weather then we would consider ourselves lucky lol! Always rains and cloudy with a touch of strong winds.

Chavs - I bloody hate these chavs and they are absolutely nusiance to me and the whole society. I recently went to HK for a 2 week holiday and not to see any wannable gangsters or rebels about made me realise theres something seriosuly wrong with the UK handling of kids and its upbringing.

Petrol - I don't wanna comment on this subject but the prices here is getting ridulous now. Nearly £1.10 for per litre. 

People - People generally don't look happy and its hard to look at someone in the eye and smile without getting a dirty look. But not everyone is like this though.

I could continue but for now this will do....feel free to expand on my comment....cheers!

Steve


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> .....Mini skirts come out when the sun does - which it doesnt in the UK very often.


You've obviously never been to Blackpool on a Saturday night  White minis and stilettos with a northerly wind blowing in October!


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> You've obviously never been to Blackpool on a Saturday night  White minis and stilettos with a northerly wind blowing in October!



LOL. I have never been to Blackpool on a Saturday night, but even the local nightclubs in Kent used to have scantily clad girls running around the street at 2am in the middle of winter. 

I understand that they wish to look appealing, but at the expense of freezing their arses off? Crazy!


----------



## quirk (Dec 5, 2009)

I was living and working in UK for about two years. From an asian point of view:

Dislikes

1. People are generally very loud and can be too 'in your face'. Ladies and men can be pretty rowdy.
2. Grumpy, gloomy and moans a lot - but who's to blame under such weather conditions, right?
3. Working pace is too slow for me - perhaps I'm in the West Midlands area and as an Asian, we work round the clock.
4. Dramas, dramas, dramas - little things can be blown into a huge matter. Really, all they need is to sit down and try figuring the best solution and matters can be resolved in the next 10mins.
5. Over confident - tend to speak over confidently but when put them down to real work, they can't produce.
6. Pampered - social benefits are so good that it seems the trend is moving towards a 'lazy nation' especially among the younger generation. 
7. Education system - kids are given the choice to choose if they are ready to sit for examination? And when they are too tired, they can be excused for not completing homework given.
8. English - considering it's the national and one and only language that they have to learn, I realise there are loads who can't seem to spell and form simple sentences correctly.
9. Lack of initiative or perhaps in Asian context, we call it 'lazy'. They don't tend to wanna learn more or do more. If given task A, they will either complete half of it or stop at A.
10. Chavs or kids who do nothing except for wasting their life away.
11. The 'I' culture.

Likes 

1. Love the english tea and scones.
2. Though appear to be reserved, Brits are quite helpful when you ask.
3. Gloomy or not, you still get a 'smile' or a 'good morning' from a total stranger. Probably not common in London.
4. People tend to complain a lot about the bus and train services. here. I think the transportation system in England is superb! I can do with 10mins late - because where I'm from, you will never know if the bus is coming or not!
5. Lots of greens and farms - one of the reasons why I enjoy the train ride!
6. Money is good - currency is strong.
7. Minimal judgement - Brits couldn't care less about you! Unlike Asians, we tend to be very judgemental from the way you dress, walk, the bags and shoes that you own, your designation and whatever that we can think of!
8. The beauty of four seasons - it's a love hate relationship!
9. Quality of life is definitely better than Asia.
10. Security - as long as you don't hang out on the street in the middle of the night or go to a quiet, secluded area, I think you will do just fine. It's the same everywhere.
12. The Brit accent.

I bet wherever you may be, there will always be a love-hate relationship. I wouldn't mind living in England again but only with a better job! Hate the weather? Just go for more holidays elsewhere!


----------



## Jim Hennington (Dec 15, 2009)

I've lived in the UK for 12 years now and I can tell you one thing. You can't generalise about Britain. The people are incredibly diverse (from soccer hooligans, to 'hugh grant' types). The suburbs are incredibly diverse (from your horrid housing estates, to your multi-million pound homes in London, to your stunning country cottages in the villages). 

I'm now in Oxfordshire and love the fact you can easily do a day trip into London, but you also get country walks, pubs, and the easy (&healthier) lifestyle. It all depends on what you like really, but you might need to proactively find it.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Jim Hennington said:


> I've lived in the UK for 12 years now and I can tell you one thing. You can't generalise about Britain. It all depends on what you like really, but you might need to proactively find it.


I quite agree Jim, but I think that hold good for most every country. You can't lump millions of people together, and tar them with the same brush. It's the same here in the US, yes there is the media driven sheep mentality amongst some, as there is in the UK, but there is also great diversity too.

When I was in the UK, and an American cousin came to visit, I took them from Kent, where I lived, to Burford (and then onto Stow-On-The-Wold), to show them what most Americans that have never been to the UK envisage England as being like. Was that typically English? It's quite an idyllic area in my opinion, but as you rightly say, you can't generalize!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

quirk said:


> ....17. Minimal judgement - Brits couldn't care less about you! Unlike Asians, we tend to be very judgemental from the way you dress, walk, the bags and shoes that you own, your designation and whatever that we can think of!


LOL! Couldn't help chuckling that you were therefore showing a very Asian characteristic in judging us!

Must say I agree with quite a lot of what you say though. Not sure I necessarily think that all of your 'dislikes' are bad things though. 

In NZ (and especially the area where I live) we have a large Asian community, and (IMHO) the Asian kids are made to work too hard. We have a family behind us, with two children, and we NEVER hear or see them unless it's piano practice. You rarely see Asian kids just chilling out over here - they're normally at home doing homework. That's just not healthy in my books - they're children and need some social time!

But I guess that's just our different cultures...


----------



## quirk (Dec 5, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> LOL! Couldn't help chuckling that you were therefore showing a very Asian characteristic in judging us!
> 
> Must say I agree with quite a lot of what you say though. Not sure I necessarily think that all of your 'dislikes' are bad things though.
> 
> ...



Yes, the dislikes are not necessarily a bad thing - just a matter of different culture and how receptive a foreigner is willing to be.

Asian kids are brought up pretty differently. You are dead right - we are made to work very hard from a young age and EDUCATION seem to be the only RIGHT thing to do and the secret success to a happy ending. Not neccessarily all good in this approach, but I guess it is hard to strike a balance sometimes.


----------

